# Made a switch plate...



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Made these up today...took forever. I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look out of place in the 60's rides. 

This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

jesus christ nice work bro, thats fuckin sick


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

man, I will be so glad when I get my machining degree. :biggrin: 


that looks good by the way.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

thanks homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: Awesome


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 02:23 PM~5846065
> *thanks homies.  :thumbsup:
> *


its good to see someone strive and work for better things, instead of just buying "what works".


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

thats hella nice bro


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

WOW!!!!

your about to get a lot of price quotes requests


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That looks bad ass.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

NICE!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 26 2006, 12:29 PM~5846101
> *WOW!!!!
> 
> your about to get a lot of price quotes requests
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 



but that plate looks hella klean homie.....bad ass work!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

posted it up for sale if anyone is interested. I will go ahead and do another for my own ride tonight. 

Switch plate 4 sale


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

any caddy plates in the futer?

verry nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I will see what I can do :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

fucking bad ass


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jul 26 2006, 01:23 PM~5846480
> *any caddy plates in the futer?
> 
> verry nice work :thumbsup:
> *


If so, you can put me down for 1!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

good work!


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Did you have that mad or did you do if so how?


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

I want a Caddy one too! Let me know.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *Did you have that mad or did you do if so how?*


I made it, CNC milling machine

got a caddy emblem done in CAD, gotta test it and see if it comes out right.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i HATE G-CODES, there evil, i have MAZATROL...WAAAAAAAAAAAAY EASIER, but thats shits sweet.....GOOD JOB!


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 02:12 PM~5847147
> *I made it, CNC milling machine
> 
> got a caddy emblem done in CAD, gotta test it and see if it comes out right.
> *


you own one if so how big I need parts made


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 02:21 PM~5847210
> *PM sent.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

fucking sweet


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

im the high bidder :cheesy:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

post some pics of the next ones you do. i might take a caddy 1 if they turn out right. maybe an impala 1 too. :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jul 26 2006, 02:21 PM~5846053
> *jesus christ nice work bro, thats fuckin sick
> *


x2 real nice work cool


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 26 2006, 01:50 PM~5846646
> *If so, you can put me down for 1!
> *


same here


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

o dogg put me down for a caddy plate


----------



## Caddy4DatAZZ (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice work... :0 wish i had CNC equipment


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

That is some good shit dude.


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Very nice :biggrin: :biggrin: 

looks like you found a market :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks guys,


Caddy plate is almost done..

got a couple more parts you guys are gunna like as well.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

nice...real nice work...good job :biggrin: its nice to see people being innovative


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

damn imp. Nice work man. you should make them for linclon, chevy, caddy, pontiac, and buick. lol good work homey, you got mad skills and look like you got a product that ain't nobody have yet. i'd sell em like 30 a pop. at least lol.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 27 2006, 12:16 PM~5852067
> *Thanks guys,
> Caddy plate is almost done..
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *damn imp. Nice work man. you should make them for linclon, chevy, caddy, pontiac, and buick. lol good work homey, you got mad skills and look like you got a product that ain't nobody have yet. i'd sell em like 30 a pop. at least lol.*


thanks man. I wish I could sell them at that, but theres no way. It probably cost that much in electricity.lol.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 27 2006, 02:27 PM~5852575
> *thanks man. I wish I could sell them at that, but theres no way.  It probably cost that much in electricity.lol.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice. how would one go about attaching that to a dashboard?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

bracket will come with them, havent took any pictures of that yet. Will do that next.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

how much are these going to run once u start mass producing them?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

they will be $80 to start off. Normal price on something like this would be around $129 ( something similar for like a street rod ) . The main reason is because its soooo time comsuming. You can do maybe 2 a day, and thats it. You can get a flat bent piece of aluminum for around $15 if saving $$ is the goal. And if I can cut down on time, I can cut the price.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

Real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, that switchplate looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

verry nice, may have to wait it out and se if the rpice coes down later on. 

any 6 holes in the futer? or stickin with 4?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

damn, that caddy one looks great! i would be interested in a 6 hole as well if the price came down....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

do I get a "past business aquaintance" discount? :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I honestly dont see the price going down. I really dont have any plans for the 6 hole....love the clean simple 4 switch look. 

But, I do have something for people not wanting to spend the cash. I will give one switch plate or set of KO chips away free to the top seller on bidmonsteronline.com for the month of august. I am just working on the rules for it. I am just trying to promote the site and get more traffic on it. Not really trying to make anything off the lowrider crowd, trying to build it up on the local side....but any activity will help it grow. No catches or anything....just want to give something back to anyone who helps out. And...its something to do when the server is busy :biggrin: .


----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I like that Caddy one! What program do you use for your CNC work? Autocad


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Thats real real nice


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *do I get a "past business aquaintance" discount? *


I am sure we can work somethin out man...gunna be needing some of those arms soon... :biggrin:



> *I like that Caddy one! What program do you use for you CNC? Autocad*


yep.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 27 2006, 03:37 PM~5852944
> *I am sure we can work somethin out man...gunna be needing some of those arms soon... :biggrin:
> 
> *



Oh Im sure we can work something out. :


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i think it would look clene if you custom painted it to match your cars paint like the little swooshes on the side


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> * think it would look clene if you custom painted it to match your cars paint like the little swooshes on the side*


or leave the swirls out and paint that...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 27 2006, 10:41 AM~5852662
> *they will be $80 to start off.  Normal price on something like this would be around $129 ( something similar for like a street rod ) .  The main reason is because its soooo time comsuming.  You can do maybe 2 a day, and thats it.  You can get a flat bent piece of aluminum for around $15 if saving $$ is the goal.  And if I can cut down on time, I can cut the price.
> *


right one, ill take one for $80, lmk when the next one is availible


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

im gonna hold out for the impala one..but i'd like one and a set of knockoffs..do you think you'll do the impala? any special deal if you buy the switch panel and knock off chips?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *im gonna hold out for the impala one..but i'd like one and a set of knockoffs..do you think you'll do the impala? any special deal if you buy the switch panel and knock off chips?*


I will be working on those in a few minutes, and if I can get it down, I can do it on either one. I am sure I can cut a break on a package deal.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 27 2006, 04:22 PM~5854689
> *right one, ill take one for $80, lmk when the next one is availible
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

looks really nice Brian.. keep up the good work! Very stylish


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jul 26 2006, 01:27 PM~5846087
> *thats hella nice bro
> *



x2


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 27 2006, 06:35 PM~5854747
> *I will be working on those in a few minutes, and  if I can get it down, I can do it on either one.  I am sure I can cut a break on a package deal.
> *


ok..if you do the impala on a 4 switch and chips to fit real Zeniths..i'll take both if you cut a little break..consider them sold.  i been checking out your site..i dont have anything myself to sell right now..but i did list my homies lincoln on there. I will def be looking and selling there before ebay.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Working on lettering now.......will post when they are done.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ill take one of each  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: gr8 work homie fukn loving it :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

i want one


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow that is really sweet


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 30 2006, 06:16 PM~5869581
> *Working on lettering now.......will post when they are done.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

bad ass switch plate


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I will probably do some club specials, maybe put the club name in the center...


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

now dat's hella fucken gangsta


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I want two of the Chevy ones. Is it $129 or $80 each?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 30 2006, 06:06 PM~5869746
> *I will probably do some club specials,  maybe put the club name in the center...
> *


 :0 Thats what im talking about...how much are you charging for these?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *I want two of the Chevy ones. Is it $129 or $80 each?*


I am doin them now for 80 each w/mounting hardware. 



> * Thats what im talking about...how much are you charging for these?*


Depends on the design/quantity. If I am doing at least 3 or 4 of them, It really wont be a big deal doing the custom logo. Its a pain to set up everything for a single run part ( I do it though).


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

what about an impala logo?


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice :thumbsup: 

You should try to make some cool lookin joysticks for the hoppers


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

Very nice work. I miss being a machinist, there's no end to what you can make.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

I want one of those Caddy ones bad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 30 2006, 04:16 PM~5869581
> *Working on lettering now.......will post when they are done.
> *


is the impala ones?


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

TIGHT SHIT BRO
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NEED SOME WIT BUICK SYMBOL AND AN OLDS SYMBOL


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

holy shit man, it think you found a way to make money!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 27 2006, 01:27 PM~5852575
> *thanks man. I wish I could sell them at that, but theres no way.  It probably cost that much in electricity.lol.
> 
> 
> ...



i want that for my fleetwood! what would you charge for womthing like that? im tired of having 15 switches...


----------



## CaddyOn3 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup....My 67 Caddy Couple needs one ASAP!!!! haha. Let me know the price for one. Thanks man


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

PLease PM a price on one of those also pleaseeeeeee..........

god bless........Ro VERY NICE!!!


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

sick shit homie, i love the creativeness. should extend them to 6switch panels too, just to broaden your market.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *is the impala ones?
> *


I want to do the word IMPALA and the logo...just playin around with what looks right.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 31 2006, 09:57 AM~5873266
> *I want to do the word IMPALA and the logo...just playin around with what looks right.
> *


The caddy one would look real nice with the "Cadillac" script across the bottom. I would definately have to add one to my collection.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 30 2006, 06:24 PM~5869829
> *I am doin them now for 80 each w/mounting hardware.
> Depends on the design/quantity.  If I am doing at least 3 or 4 of them, It really wont be a big deal doing the custom logo.  Its a pain to set up everything for a single run part ( I do it though).
> *


man im sure i could get some members for this if you hook us up


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *man im sure i could get some members for this if you hook us up *


I will see what I can do :thumbsup: 


Anyone who is interested, check my sig on getting one at no charge....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 31 2006, 07:57 AM~5873266
> *I want to do the word IMPALA and the logo...just playin around with what looks right.
> *


cool..if these turn out right and the chips fit real Z knockoffs..i'll take them and the switch panel for the hook price lol. i got paypal..thanks.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

what happened with the caddy plate i bidded on? i got no email notice and cant find a history on it. did i win or lose?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

didnt win it, reserve wasnt met.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jul 30 2006, 05:58 PM~5870633
> *what about an impala logo?
> *


 :uh:  & the cadi one to :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

shit i just might keep the switch box and make that one one that i can pull out of my car and hop it with and show it off. its too nice to mount it where someone might not see it~


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

NICE BRO


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *shit i just might keep the switch box and make that one one that i can pull out of my car and hop it with and show it off. its too nice to mount it where someone might not see it~
> *


 :thumbsup: 
I can work on something for the hoppers....any ideas?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Damn Brian......That shit looks NIIIIIICE as hell homie.


-Chris


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Aug 2 2006, 08:13 AM~5887436
> *:thumbsup:
> I can work on something for the hoppers....any ideas?
> *



how about engraving lead weights? lmao


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

my bowtie one should be here soon, i cant wait!!!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *Damn Brian......That shit looks NIIIIIICE as hell homie.
> 
> 
> -Chris
> *


 :thumbsup: 



> *how about engraving lead weights? lmao*


some custom molds for pouring lead weights... :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

everyone that sent payment, all parts are machined....everything is being buffed and polished now. Everything should ship out today, and tomorrow morning at the latest. (note- some parts have already shipped) drop me an email or PM if you need to see if its been shipped [email protected]


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

just got mine, nice!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

got anything made up for a cutty,or any other styles?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a new one, I will finish it tonight and post pics in the morning. 

No cutty yet...I could write the word out though...I will post an example of this tomorrow.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

badass, i want one, pm sent


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

replied.

heres one I did as a test...someone from the old school crew will probably want this one....or it will make a nice wall ornament. 

its not finished, holes arent drilled and hasnt got the final polish. But you get the idea.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

UMM, how bout one with a lincoln emblem on it :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

workin on it bro, that was somethin that was already in the machine...


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

great work man about time someone did some switchplates :biggrin: ill keep watching this topic


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 01:20 PM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  Very nice!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Hadn't seen this topic. But damn nice work, bro. I'm in awe right now. Soon as I get out of the financial bind I'm in I'll order one from you.


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

i want one


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

id like to see that linclin too!!!!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I'd buy a lincoln one right now


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

gunna have the lincoln sample done asap...material is on the way.


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

how much for the caddy?


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

them panels are clean bwoy


----------



## 14''Monte (Feb 23, 2006)

That joint is some FIRE big homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i want one with the bowtie how do i get one how much


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i want one with the bowtie how do i get one thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

id like to see a lincoln plate as well :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Those are nice switch plates, have you tried doing sexy plates for the ends of your pumps?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Aug 5 2006, 09:59 PM~5909877
> *id like to see a lincoln plate as well :biggrin:
> *



yes a lincoln one would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

god damn that is bad ass


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

can u do it without the nike logos on the bottom?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *can u do it without the nike logos on the bottom?*


not really nike logos...but ya, I can.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that would look better.. when are u doing one with the impala logo on it??


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

When I get the time. This past week has been hectic... tryin to get ready for some R/C races 1000+ miles away, so trying to get everything in order...and trying to make sure the trucks will run without catching fire. So, everyone bear with me....I will do what I can and will be gone thurs-mon. I have to make sure all my paid parts are shipped out before I go first. 

If my PMs are full email me at [email protected]


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 01:20 PM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

in no rush.. i'll wait.. i know it will be worth it anyways..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

waiting for the Lincoln ones.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

clean work bro


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

back in town...

Will be working on the new plates today, should have something by tomorrow.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Aug 16 2006, 10:44 AM~5979491
> *back in town...
> 
> Will be working on the new plates today, should have something by tomorrow.
> *


sweet..


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

any news about the 6 switch caddy plate??? lmk thangz


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Aug 17 2006, 06:47 PM~5989339
> *any news about the 6 switch caddy plate??? lmk thangz
> *


or lincoln plates?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

ttt 


6 switch plate??? interested :cheesy:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

x2 any news? let us know


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

I'd be interested in 1 with a LuxuriouS club logo


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *I'd be interested in 1 with a LuxuriouS club logo*


I can make it happen. :thumbsup: 

I am doing a couple Bowtie plates right now, so if anyone is ready for one of those they will be done today. 

If my PM's are full, email at [email protected]


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Have you came up with any new designs??????????????


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

we want news brooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

clean your pm box!!! its full and lmk whats going with the plate


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

mine looks good everyone loves it..... thanks again 59Impala


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

fuuuck :cheesy: greg you have it in your car!!!damn im still waiting on the 6 hole plate for mine  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Sep 18 2006, 11:04 PM~6201082
> *mine looks good everyone loves it..... thanks again 59Impala
> 
> 
> *


dam that so bad azz.how much is that plate?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey bro let us know!!! whats going with the 6 hole caddy plate!!!!we all need it bro :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

gotta get a couple of those!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

gotta to get me a couple of those!!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

you got any wheel chips made up for chevy's?

and i am also interested in a bowtie and cadillac 4 hole switch plate


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doood!! ur making me wanna stay after werk and stamp out a few myself those are sweet!!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 8 2006, 07:45 PM~5927231
> *waiting for the Lincoln ones.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 19 2006, 08:51 AM~6202951
> *fuuuck :cheesy:  greg you have it in your car!!!damn im still waiting on the 6 hole plate for mine   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

man I'd like a Lincoln one....


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

This plate looks like the rear of the trunk on a '62 Impala...holes where the tail lights go. Beautiful work.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *dam that so bad azz.how much is that plate? *


still doin em for $85 shipped, will continue the sale price through the month. 

Looks badass in the caddy man, thanks for posting it up. :thumbsup:


6 hole is almost done... :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

YOU GOT pm ....


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

lets show us pics when it is ready


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

i need 2 , damn things are beautiful , bout time someone did something really cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Sep 30 2006, 11:10 PM~6278337
> *you got any wheel chips made up for chevy's?
> 
> and i am also interested in a bowtie and cadillac 4 hole switch plate
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *you got any wheel chips made up for chevy's?
> 
> and i am also interested in a bowtie and cadillac 4 hole switch plate
> 
> *


ya, got em all
wheel chips are in the wheel section..
drop me an email if you dont see em
[email protected]


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I was just wondering if you could do any Lincoln ones..2 hole..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn those are sweet!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 2 2006, 01:33 AM~6286337
> *man I'd like a Lincoln one....
> *


i want a lincoln one to...but i need a 6 switch plate.....


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Get @ me when you have those 6 hole caddies done, I wanna be the first to get one!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 3 2006, 06:36 AM~6294842
> *i want a lincoln one to...but i need a 6 switch plate.....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 3 2006, 07:36 AM~6294842
> *i want a lincoln one to...but i need a 6 switch plate.....
> *


bump that! :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

hup, two, there four, what the heck we waiting for!!! lincoln switch plates :biggrin: :cheesy: with 6 holes


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

lol, working on em, trying to make a couple and seein what looks best.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 9 2006, 08:26 PM~6336473
> *lol, working on em, trying to make a couple and seein what looks best.
> *


 :0


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 9 2006, 06:26 PM~6336473
> *lol, working on em, trying to make a couple and seein what looks best.
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

i NEED ONE..AS SOON AS THEY'RE DONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Dayum, that is some nice work. Is there any way you can find time to make some buick ones that are 6 hole???


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

MAKE A CADDY ONE!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

he does make them. and i almost bought one till i found out there are going to be 6 switch ones. now i have to wait even more patiently.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin: 
LET ME KNOW :0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 9 2006, 07:26 PM~6336473
> *lol, working on em, trying to make a couple and seein what looks best.
> *


good to know :biggrin: cant wait, might you let us know what kinda diffrent ones you have though of?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

If you have free time, is there anyway you can make a 6 hole one with the buick emblem?? Nice workmanship.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

yep, once I get a clean looking 6 hole plate, changing the center emblem is cake. I will post up some examples asap


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 13 2006, 11:25 PM~6365483
> *yep, once I get a clean looking 6 hole plate, changing the center emblem is cake.  I will post up some examples asap
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

would it be possible to make one with 2 switches?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2006, 08:48 PM~6390047
> *would it be possible to make one with 2 switches?
> *


 :0 ARE THEY READY YET :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 13 2006, 11:25 PM~6365483
> *yep, once I get a clean looking 6 hole plate, changing the center emblem is cake.  I will post up some examples asap
> *


I would be interseted in one with the Impala emblem in the middle(6 hole)


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 17 2006, 08:53 PM~6390104
> *:0  ARE THEY READY YET  :biggrin:
> *


is what ready yet?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2006, 09:24 PM~6390384
> *is what ready yet?
> *


THE TWO HOLE SWITH PLATE 
I WANT ONE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

TTT


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

still gonna make up a 6 hole caddy?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

hey bro i need one with an aztec pirimid ill send you a scetch later


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *hey bro i need one with an aztec pirimid ill send you a scetch later *


 :thumbsup: 


and ya, still playin with the 6 hole dimensions.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2006, 11:48 PM~6390047
> *would it be possible to make one with 2 switches?
> *



I am thinking of changing my set up so i would like a 2 switch panel also :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

how about one with a monte carlo emblem if possible let me know... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

those are nice switch plates :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey PM me with a price i want a 6 hole chevy emblem plate


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

so no 2 holes?


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2006, 10:43 AM~6440093
> *so no 2 holes?
> *



x2


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Those switch plates are bad. Good luck with them. I think you found what the people want. I just wish I was ready for one.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Can I get one with a Fargo emblem on it :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: J/K Bro you got some mad skills with the switch plates nice work


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Heres a 2 hole....... :0 










still workin on getting the 6 hole looking good. Trying to keep it a certain height to keep the cost way down, another inch and the metal jumps way up in price.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 25 2006, 06:14 PM~6444341
> *Heres a 2 hole....... :0
> 
> 
> ...


what have you came up with for a lincoln one?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

they work for all of them. I can just change the emblem in center. Gimme a little while and I will post up the lincoln and caddy version.


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm gettin ready to switch up the impala. Can you do the " AZ " style to match the chips?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

no doubt


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

hey homie, PM me a price a lincoln 2 hole, also want to discuss some other machine work if possible


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

You're gonna have to start mass producing I think!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> how about one with a monte carlo emblem if possible let me know... :biggrin: :biggrin: quote/]
> 
> 
> any word on these


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

post a pic of the emblem, not really familiar with em.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im going to want one of these too... 

mayne they are nice!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

cant wait that 6 hole would really look good with my new jewled switch extinsions


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 25 2006, 08:14 PM~6444341
> *Heres a 2 hole....... :0
> 
> 
> ...



PM me a price please


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

another....


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 29 2006, 04:57 PM~6467583
> *another....
> 
> 
> ...


Do that in a six hole and call it sold, pm me a price! :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *another....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have just a little more to do on the 6 hole and it will be done. Not sure if I will have time tonight to post anything up, but I will shoot for tomorrow on it.


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 25 2006, 07:14 PM~6444341
> *Heres a 2 hole....... :0
> 
> 
> ...




I THINK A 2 HOLE CADDILLIAC WOULD BE NICE
:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Oct 29 2006, 11:13 PM~6469497
> *I THINK A 2 HOLE CADDILLIAC WOULD BE NICE
> :thumbsup:
> *


so would those 2 adex's I have for you when you are ready


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 29 2006, 02:57 PM~6467583
> *another....
> 
> 
> ...


can you do that instead of the Nike style things on the bottom two impalas one facing left and on right and a Chevy sing in the middle? how much?


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 29 2006, 10:16 PM~6469524
> *so would those 2 adex's I have for you when you are ready
> *




a stop following me around.... come up with your own ideals

I need a 2 hole so as I can hide the other two in the ASH TRAY

Ya thow adex will be nice


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

CHEVY AND IMPALA...BLAH BLAH BLAH...LOL...CAN WE GET A LINCOLN ONE? :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 30 2006, 03:27 AM~6471064
> *CHEVY AND IMPALA...BLAH BLAH BLAH...LOL...CAN WE GET A LINCOLN ONE? :biggrin:
> *


here here!


and them lincoln chips


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *can you do that instead of the Nike style things on the bottom two impalas one facing left and on right and a Chevy sing in the middle? how much?*


Yea, it would take a little working the size to fit like that, its wider in the center. I can try and figure price for ya, its going to be higher for a single one, but if you want a couple or a couple other people want them at the same time, the price will come down. 





> *CHEVY AND IMPALA...BLAH BLAH BLAH...LOL...CAN WE GET A LINCOLN ONE?
> 
> 
> here here!
> ...


Ya, whenever anyone needs a lincoln one, they are not a problem. I have lincoln, bowtie, impala, caddy ready to insert in any of them. Heres an example of the lincoln on the chip...
No one has bought a lincoln switchplate, thats why I havent made one yet.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Oct 29 2006, 11:13 PM~6469497
> *I THINK A 2 HOLE CADDILLIAC WOULD BE NICE
> :thumbsup:
> *


 X 2 HOOK ME UP BRO!!!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Oct 29 2006, 11:13 PM~6469497
> *I THINK A 2 HOLE CADDILLIAC WOULD BE NICE
> :thumbsup:
> *



I THINK your broke ass making some money would be NICE :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey 59 check your account for the money


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 30 2006, 09:52 AM~6471539
> *Yea, it would take a little working the size to fit like that, its wider in the center.  I can try and figure price for ya, its going to be higher for a single one, but if you want a couple or a couple other people want them at the same time, the price will come down.
> Ya, whenever anyone needs a lincoln one, they are not a problem.  I have lincoln, bowtie, impala, caddy ready to insert in any of them.  Heres an example of the lincoln on the chip...
> No one has bought a lincoln switchplate, thats why I havent made one yet.
> ...


where do I send the money for a 2hole Lincoln plate? shit that's all you had to say.. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Your pm box was full but git at me with a price for a 6 hole chevy one i got the money just let me know how much and were the money is going to :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 30 2006, 08:52 AM~6471539
> *Yea, it would take a little working the size to fit like that, its wider in the center.  I can try and figure price for ya, its going to be higher for a single one, but if you want a couple or a couple other people want them at the same time, the price will come down.
> Ya, whenever anyone needs a lincoln one, they are not a problem.  I have lincoln, bowtie, impala, caddy ready to insert in any of them.  Heres an example of the lincoln on the chip...
> No one has bought a lincoln switchplate, thats why I havent made one yet.
> ...


how can i buy one if i cant see it. :biggrin: you need to post up a pic of it. i never buy with out seeing what it looks like. you can see there are plenty of use ready to buy! so lets see em!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

MAKE A CADDY 4 OR 6 SWITCH PLATE FOOL???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

any luck with my design?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *MAKE A CADDY 4 OR 6 SWITCH PLATE FOOL???
> *


made a bunch of the 4 hole ones, there are pics a few pages back. 



> *any luck with my design?*


 Did you find the name of the font? I can do it without a doubt, I may have to resize it so the letters arent tiny, but ya, I can do it. I wanted to see if you could figure out the font before I went searching through 10,000 fonts to find it.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

whats going with the 6 hole caddy plate???any news??? pm me


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

pm me price with the 6 hole chevy plate i got money ready to send


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 31 2006, 03:48 PM~6480104
> *made a bunch of the 4 hole ones, there are pics a few pages back.
> Did you find the name of the font?  I can do it without a doubt, I may have to resize it so the letters arent tiny, but ya, I can do it.  I wanted to see if you could figure out the font before I went searching through 10,000 fonts to find it.
> *


OK I WILL CHECK IT??


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zooter86+Aug 24 2006, 07:50 PM~6036182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEET PM ME WITH INFO AND PRICE BRO I WANT IT!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 30 2006, 06:49 PM~6475080
> *how can i buy one if i cant see it.  :biggrin:  you need to post up a pic of it. i never buy with out seeing what it looks like.  you can see there are plenty of use ready to buy!  so lets see em!
> *


for once we agree on something :roflmao:

i been waiting to see a lincoln plate since he started making them....i want a six switch plate....

make up one or atleast do something to give us an idea of what the lincoln plate will look like


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HERE IF U CAN MAKE A LUXURIOUS PLATE HERES SUM PICS TO SHOW U OUR LOGO!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

PM ME HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Nov 1 2006, 10:11 AM~6484347
> *for once we agree on something :roflmao:
> 
> i been waiting to see a lincoln plate since he started making them....i want a six switch plate....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

damn i love those switch plates every time i look at em!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *for once we agree on something
> 
> i been waiting to see a lincoln plate since he started making them....i want a six switch plate....
> 
> ...


Not a problem, I will try and get one done this weekend. I am heading out of town today and wont be back till tomorrow sometime. 

I think I can work with those pictures Mayhem, let me see what I can do with it.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Nov 2 2006, 08:11 AM~6489899
> *Not a problem, I will try and get one done this weekend. I am heading out of town today and wont be back till tomorrow sometime.
> 
> I think I can work with those pictures Mayhem, let me see what I can do with it.
> *


THANX HOMIE ,IF U NEED MORE PM ME AND I WILL SEND U MORE!!!


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

yea whats the prices on the plates?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by back yard boogie_@Nov 2 2006, 01:29 PM~6492078
> *yea whats the prices on the plates?
> *


o belive the 4 holes are 85?


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

I love my new switch plate thanks. P.S. stop selling these I don't want to see them in every lac next year.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 11:20 AM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...



n e way u can make one for a regal?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanx alot bro!! its looks good in the fleet!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

yea it looks tight


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

whats up with the six hole chevy?? :dunno:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

that tight


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

looks badass lit up man. 

I am just getting back to get some stuff done on here, took longer than I thought. I been playing around with the 6 hole trying to get something that machines well, its damn hard to get a 2 hour program to keep its tolerances and look perfect. It just takes some very well thought out moves to make the best of it, so you gotta sort out 1,000+ lines of code. So thats why its taking a while. So I have been playin around with designs that are easier code and still look good. 


Here's the two hole by the way  

Its on the way milkbone :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Nov 6 2006, 06:10 PM~6515201
> *looks badass lit up man.
> 
> I am just getting back to get some stuff done on here, took longer than I thought.  I been playing around with the 6 hole trying to get something that machines well, its damn hard to get a 2 hour program to keep its tolerances and look perfect.  It just takes some very well thought out moves to make the best of it, so you gotta sort out 1,000+ lines of code.  So thats why its taking a while. So I have been playin around with designs that are easier code and still look good.
> ...


hit me up when u get one done, i already bought a 4 hole from ya but a 6 hole would be perfect for this car


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

tried sending u a message but your box is full, pm me a email address and ill send u this file


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

You do kickass work homie you sure can capitalize on this idea :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Nov 6 2006, 06:10 PM~6515201
> *looks badass lit up man.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Damn I am in LOVE I cant wait to start the winter projects


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *  Damn I am in LOVE I cant wait to start the winter projects  *


thats what I like to hear. Turned out really good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE DOIN GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Nov 7 2006, 11:02 AM~6519995
> *thats what I like to hear. Turned out really good homie. :thumbsup:
> *



Got it in the mail yesterday  damn it was nicely done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

well i no longer need a lincoln plate....but i would like a price on a 4 switch caddy plate :biggrin:
please price shipped to 65672


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Mayhem, just about got yours drawn up, had to reshape alot of it after converting the image. Looks damn good so far though.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Nov 9 2006, 10:48 AM~6535536
> *Mayhem, just about got yours drawn up, had to reshape alot of it after converting the image. Looks damn good so far though.
> *



your stuff is nice for sure man i want a little cnc machine for my garage now :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Nov 9 2006, 01:48 PM~6535536
> *Mayhem, just about got yours drawn up, had to reshape alot of it after converting the image. Looks damn good so far though.
> *


KOOL HOMIE PM ME WEN U GOT IT I WANNA KEEP IT A SECRET FOR NOW TILL I GET IT BRO!! :biggrin: MAKE THE OTHER MEMBERS JELOUSAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i need one for a regal wit the regal emblem written out in the cursive font that buick uses n cut for 4 holes if it can be done please pm me n i'll hop on it asap.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2006, 05:20 PM~6536397
> *KOOL HOMIE PM ME WEN U GOT IT  I WANNA KEEP IT A SECRET  FOR NOW TILL I GET IT BRO!! :biggrin: MAKE THE OTHER MEMBERS JELOUSAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :0 :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Nov 9 2006, 04:21 PM~6536409
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Lincoln!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 9 2006, 07:16 PM~6537636
> *Lincoln!
> *


X2...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

how much would a lincoln 4 switch or a 6 switch go for...???


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Lincoln 4 hole w/mouting hardware is 85 shipped insured in the US. I will be cutting one in a few minutes so I will post it up when its done later on today.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey bro whats going with my 6 hole caddy plate is it ready yet :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Nov 10 2006, 09:09 AM~6541010
> *Lincoln 4 hole w/mouting hardware is 85 shipped insured in the US. I will be cutting one in a few minutes so I will post it up when its done later on today.
> *


SWEET, dont forget about the 6 hole ones  im ready with the money. just gotta see it first. ill be picking up the chips as well.


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

CAN YOU DO ONE WITH THE "RIVIERA" LOGO 2 HOLE PLATE......


----------



## THE CHEIF (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jul 26 2006, 02:16 PM~5847175
> *i HATE G-CODES, there evil, i have MAZATROL...WAAAAAAAAAAAAY  EASIER, but thats shits sweet.....GOOD JOB!
> *


Fanuc is the way ...Mazatrol is a fucking dialog system thats asking you wath you want....too easy


----------



## THE CHEIF (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice work by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 10 2006, 12:56 PM~6541926
> *SWEET,  dont forget about the 6 hole ones   im ready with the money. just gotta see it first. ill be picking up the chips as well.
> *


ditto with the chips & 4 hole licoln plate, now that you make both, just better to get both shipped together!!!

dude your bad-ass!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

come on, lets see em!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT FOR HOMIE!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Nov 10 2006, 08:09 AM~6541010
> *Lincoln 4 hole w/mouting hardware is 85 shipped insured in the US. I will be cutting one in a few minutes so I will post it up when its done later on today.
> *



u ever get around to makin the regal plate for me?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

My money has been sent for a 2 hole Lincoln switchplate... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

GET BACK TO ME HOMIE!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i thought the lincolns where going to be out last week?>


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i think homie got lost


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## 66Kaddy (Oct 23, 2006)

hey im new to this all...but would a switch plate be the same between airride and juice? 

if not, can you make one for my cadillac if/when i got air ride and have it fit the switches for air ride?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66Kaddy_@Nov 16 2006, 05:34 PM~6583008
> *hey im new to this all...but would a switch plate be the same between airride and juice?
> 
> if not, can you make one for my cadillac if/when i got air ride and have it fit the switches for air ride?
> *


its all the same bro


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I hope he gets back to me...


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry everyone, had to make a last minute trip out of town. (18 hour drive to pick up a car) Any spare time I had, of course the server was busy. I will finally post up the lincoln plate in a few minutes.  

Everyone that ordered plates, they are all done, a couple just need to be polished up, so they will be shipped today, tomorrow, and monday.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

NEW PAGE








> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Nov 17 2006, 10:35 AM~6588055
> *Sorry everyone, had to make a last minute trip out of town. (18 hour drive to pick up a car)  Any spare time I had, of course the server was busy.  I will finally post up the lincoln plate in a few minutes.
> 
> Everyone that ordered plates, they are all done, a couple just need to be polished up, so they will be shipped today, tomorrow, and monday.
> *


just got your email.. :biggrin: thanks man...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

pics?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

its been " a few minutes"


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

are there any 6 switch caddies up for sale yet? thats what im waitin for. are they gonna be double stacked or single width? and what are you chargin?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT FOR HOMIE!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 18 2006, 07:13 AM~6593690
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

MIA?


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 11:20 AM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...


dude have you made any more of these?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 21 2006, 08:57 PM~6614324
> *MIA?
> *


i belive so


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

spanky, u get yours yet? post pics


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

think mine will be here friday


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

post up a 6hole bowtie when u get em done,that 4 hole one is ok but i would rather have the 6 so i can just wire front back and corners


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 23 2006, 12:36 AM~6622022
> *post up a 6hole bowtie when u get em done,that 4 hole one is ok but i would rather have the 6 so i can just wire front back and corners
> *


          

I need a 5 switch if possible?? how much shipped to 90066??...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 22 2006, 09:29 PM~6620997
> *spanky, u get yours yet? post pics
> *


nope but I'll post up pics when I get it..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 23 2006, 07:42 AM~6623391
> *nope but I'll post up pics when I get it..
> *


i got a lincoln one too :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 23 2006, 09:44 AM~6623394
> *i got a lincoln one too  :0
> *


 :0 what the hell you doing up so early?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 23 2006, 07:48 AM~6623404
> *:0 what the hell you doing up so early?
> *



making turkey nigggggggggggga :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 23 2006, 09:49 AM~6623410
> *making turkey nigggggggggggga  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: oh yeah..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HAHA


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 23 2006, 10:42 AM~6623391
> *nope but I'll post up pics when I get it..
> *


please do :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i got mine in the mail today 







































































































































































ok it was a holiday lol but hopefully tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## JuicedS10 (Mar 11, 2002)

got mine too a bowtie and a lincoln to bad my cars are put away for the year :angry: 
cant wait till next year


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

im still waiting hopefully today


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuicedS10_@Nov 25 2006, 11:19 AM~6633307
> *got mine too a bowtie and a lincoln to bad my cars are put away for the year :angry:
> cant wait till next year
> *


me too, i bought the first bowtie he made, its just been chillin in the glove box of the 64  im bout to get busy on it next month tho :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuicedS10_@Nov 25 2006, 10:19 AM~6633307
> *got mine too a bowtie and a lincoln to bad my cars are put away for the year :angry:
> cant wait till next year
> *


post pics of the lincoln because god knows impala wont :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey bro whats going on with my plate? lmk with pm


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i wanna see the lincoln one and how much?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

NEED A CADDY TWO HOLE


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Nov 23 2006, 12:36 AM~6622022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :uh:  :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hopefully today


----------



## JuicedS10 (Mar 11, 2002)

sent you guys pics i couldnt get them to post same pics he sent me


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

mine came today but i guess it needed to be signed for so i guess i gotta go to the post office tomorrow


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2006, 07:49 PM~6647710
> *mine came today but i guess it needed to be signed for so i guess i gotta go to the post office tomorrow
> *


ME TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 27 2006, 06:07 PM~6647840
> *ME TOO... :biggrin:
> *



guess you will have yours first cuz of the time difference :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2006, 09:00 PM~6648154
> *guess you will have yours first cuz of the time difference  :biggrin:
> *


doubt it cause I'm lazy and won't go until about 4:45... :angry:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

sorry guys, been running around everywhere for the holidays. :0 

here ya go tho..









I will try to post up the 2 hole also, gotta locate the pics of it.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

GOOD SELLER.... I WILL BE SENDING MORE PROJECTS SOON


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HE EMAILED ME PICS OF MY CHIPS AND SWITCH PLATE !!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

got mine today and that shit was dope!!!even sent me an tools to take it apart...good job good seller...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 28 2006, 09:30 AM~6651673
> *got mine today and that shit was dope!!!even sent me an tools to take it apart...good job good seller...
> *



lol got mine too ilike it but i dunno if its going to fit without my knee hitting it its alot longer than the one i have in there now  but it looks bad ass


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

didnt work for me if anyone wants a good deal on a lincoln one hit me up


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 28 2006, 06:01 PM~6654187
> *didnt work for me if anyone wants a good deal on a lincoln one hit me up
> *


how many hole?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 28 2006, 03:58 PM~6654621
> *how many hole?
> *


4


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT FOR HOMIE!!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 28 2006, 11:48 AM~6651200
> *HE EMAILED ME PICS OF MY CHIPS AND SWITCH PLATE !!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Everyone's parts are shipped out and ready for more..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 1 2006, 11:08 AM~6673426
> *Everyone's parts are shipped out and ready for more..
> *


PM ME BRO


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Can you do a six hole with the buick emblem??


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nice!

wuz up with dem 6 hole caddies, i been savin up 4 them, gotts ta ditch them 16 switches


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 1 2006, 10:36 PM~6677203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

looks great i need one 6 hole and would like to get it gold plated dont know if u can plate aluminum can u make out of steel???? oh and with lincoln symbol


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 1 2006, 10:36 PM~6677203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bout time 

i need one :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Dec 2 2006, 04:05 PM~6681435
> *looks great i need one 6 hole and would like to get it gold plated dont know if u can plate aluminum can u make out of steel???? oh and with lincoln symbol
> *



no prob bro you can plated aluminium too


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I need a 4 hole one with the Oldsmobile


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I can do the olds, pm me or email. 


ya you can plate aluminum, shouldnt be a problem at all.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

hey bro any pics of a 2 hole impala/chevy one? price also! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 4 2006, 12:59 PM~6691748
> *hey bro any pics of a 2 hole impala/chevy one?  price also!  :cheesy:
> *


ya..  








75 shipped in the US.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT FOR HOMIE!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

how about that 2 hole one i wanted with that logo in it? I also have a 4 hole lincoln for sale if anyone needs one


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Its not a problem bro, I did want to make the bowtie bigger on that one so the letters wouldnt be too tiny. But I am ready whenever you are.  I have a couple that gotta ship out before I can machine it, but those are just about done.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 6 2006, 10:08 AM~6706757
> *Its not a problem bro, I did want to make the bowtie bigger on that one so the letters wouldnt be too tiny.  But I am ready whenever you are.    I have a couple that gotta ship out before I can machine it, but those are just about done.
> *


im ready if you are  can you show it to me before you cut it so i can see how it looks cad'd out? i liked the lincoln one just with my long ass legs my leg was hitting the last switch bad


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 6 2006, 01:08 PM~6706757
> *Its not a problem bro, I did want to make the bowtie bigger on that one so the letters wouldnt be too tiny.  But I am ready whenever you are.    I have a couple that gotta ship out before I can machine it, but those are just about done.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

whats with the 6 hole caddy plate give me news or a pic of the new design ;-)


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up with the design we talked about homie, any luck yet?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

PM HOMIE YOU DON'T REPLY I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A CADDY 6 HOLE IF POSSIBLE


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin: x2


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 11:20 AM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...


could you make one with a caprice emblem on it?
PM me a price ?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

good shit man! i'll be getting with you after christmas!!!!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Everyones plates are shipped and on the way.  

I have a new style 6 hole that I am gunna try out and will post pics as soon as its polished up.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

I will be needing a caddy one and a impala one :cheesy:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 14 2006, 02:46 PM~6761086
> *I will be needing a caddy one and a impala one  :cheesy:
> *


PM sent


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 14 2006, 02:05 PM~6760650
> *Everyones plates are shipped and on the way.
> 
> I have a new style 6 hole that I am gunna try out and will post pics as soon as its polished up.
> *


so you can you make mine that i pm'ed you about?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

has the mount piece polished too even though you dont really see it


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

is there any way you could do a cutty 6 hole 
with the new cutlass oldsmobile emblim pm plese


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 14 2006, 03:05 PM~6760650
> *Everyones plates are shipped and on the way.
> 
> I have a new style 6 hole that I am gunna try out and will post pics as soon as its polished up.
> *



oh boy! :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

:0 



















6 hole, and it accepts wheel chips in the center  

Can also be machined in the center instead of chips.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

OH MY GOD! what are you charging? for that that shits off the hook! i know they would be worth the wait!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks homie

workin on the pricing, trying to do some sort of special with it.


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

damn homie i like that 1 :biggrin: instead of what i pmed you could you do 1 like that but 4 hole? i wouldnt mind if it was that size with the center hole gone so the switches are more spaced out :biggrin: 
let me know, i still want some chips to. so pm me a price


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

id buy that shit for sure. if you havent seen pictures of the box i have now, youll understand why i want something nice for a change. i have a barrel key on / off switch for my switch box and i wanna keep it, would it be hard to drill one of the holes bigger? its not much bigger, but it definately wont fit in that hole...


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Now this one is bad ass :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HEY 59, YOU GOTTA COPYRIGHT MY SHIT DOGG, LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET IT DONE


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Dec 15 2006, 07:32 PM~6767645
> *id buy that shit for sure. if you havent seen pictures of the box i have now, youll understand why i want something nice for a change. i have a barrel key on / off switch for my switch box and i wanna keep it, would it be hard to drill one of the holes bigger? its not much bigger, but it definately wont fit in that hole...
> *


wouldnt be a problem man. 




> *HEY 59, YOU GOTTA COPYRIGHT MY SHIT DOGG, LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET IT DONE*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

when are you going to make one for the cutty pushers on here? uffin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 15 2006, 02:55 PM~6766651
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  how much for it?? and how much for the old design plate!?! lmk bro i need on plates fo sure 

i think the old design six hole will look better fo me


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

let me know if make any real old school designs for 40s bombs


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Damn we like a bunch of crackheads looking for rocks up in here.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 16 2006, 01:10 AM~6769297
> *when are you going to make one for the cutty pushers on here? uffin:
> *


I will proably play around with that today, its alittle easier now if I can just do a single chip and not have to a plate each time for each emblem to show you guys. I can still machine them into the plate itself, but its quicker for me to show it by just swapping chips.




> *let me know if make any real old school designs for 40s bombs *


 :thumbsup: Will do, keep an eye out, and if you have any ideas bout em shoot me a pm. 



> *Damn we like a bunch of crackheads looking for rocks up in here. *


 hno: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

when you think of a price for the caddy 6 hole LMK!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 15 2006, 04:55 PM~6766651
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i would like to see that with a bowtie or impala :cheesy:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Dec 6 2006, 07:39 PM~6708898
> *What's up with the design we talked about homie, any luck yet?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *What's up with the design we talked about homie, any luck yet?
> 
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 17 2006, 04:52 AM~6774296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea, thats not a problem...this chip would fit right in it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:0


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

LOOKIN' GOOD HOMIE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 15 2006, 04:55 PM~6766651
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i like that dam..got one in chrome?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

nah just polished


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

how much are you charging for a 4 hole olds one,these plates look great


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

i need on with 21 switches for a fiat. hook me up


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *how much are you charging for a 4 hole olds one,these plates look great *


Thanks homie, Pm sent




> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 17 2006, 07:05 PM~6776788
> *i need on with 21 switches for a fiat.  hook me up
> *


how bout a 23 1/2 switch for a puegot instead? :dunno:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey 59 Impala, I PMd you about the 6 hole one with an engraved Mercedes logo.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

i replied, server must have ate it...pm'ed again.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:wave: 


ANY LUCK 59


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Awesome, let me know when you price it up


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Dec 14 2006, 04:48 PM~6761360
> *so can you make mine that i pm'ed you about?
> *


?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

GOT MY SWITH PLATES TODAY!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Dec 18 2006, 04:28 PM~6781734
> *:wave:
> ANY LUCK 59
> *


ditto :biggrin:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

I am only in the US till Jan 1st dude... could you have my mercedes 6 hole plate before then? and how much?


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

I am only in the US till Jan 1st dude... could you have my mercedes 6 hole plate before then? and how much?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

ya man, I can have it to you by then..sending PM  

I am workin on it Mr.Impala, I have one just about ready for you to take a look at.


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

All paid... looking forward to seeing the outcome


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 20 2006, 01:40 PM~6791675
> *GOT MY SWITH PLATES TODAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


two of em ehh??? u big baller u :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *tarunhari Posted Yesterday, 02:54 PM
> All paid... looking forward to seeing the outcome
> *


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

hello me again i would like to buy the 6 hole one with lincoln chip let me know will sent money on the 5 of jan thanks u take paypal


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 14 2006, 03:59 PM~6761427
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the 6 hole like this please


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 21 2006, 04:00 PM~6798400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need price on a four hole bowtie
and 5 bowtie chips
i might pick some up after the first of the year dawg


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 20 2006, 05:41 PM~6793161
> *two of em ehh??? u big baller u :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 21 2006, 04:00 PM~6798400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for one like this with a caddy emblem. Nothing but just the emblem in the center?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey bro

make a caddy old design 6 hole plate for me  or are you planìng to make a incredible new design in the next time? :biggrin: 

lmk with ay pics of new designs please i need a asap


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

your inbox is full...

Edit: you got the address

thanks man


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

just need some switches to put in it now lol


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Pm's sent.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 21 2006, 05:39 PM~6799503
> *hey bro
> 
> make a  caddy old design 6 hole plate for me   or are you planìng  to make a incredible new design in the next time? :biggrin:
> ...



theres allready a caddy one, its a page back


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 22 2006, 01:01 AM~6799939
> *just need some switches to put in it now lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

59 I NEED A 4 SWITCH CADDY, LET ME KNOW DOGG, HOW MUCH, AND SEND YOUR PAYPAL ADDRESS


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

really nice work


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 21 2006, 10:54 PM~6801828
> * really nice work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

that mercedes one is tits


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I sent mine to the plater yesterday...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

gunna look badass


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 23 2006, 09:18 AM~6809355
> *
> 
> 
> *


IT'S BAD ASS!!!!DAVE..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

I SEE DAVES HAPPY WITH THE SWITCH PLATE!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 26 2006, 10:07 AM~6826870
> *I SEE DAVES HAPPY WITH THE SWITCH PLATE!!!
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 5 2006, 05:47 PM~6700630
> *ya..
> 
> 
> ...



i need that one in a few!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Got mine bro, thanks alot I love it.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any oldsmobile 6 holes yet?


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *any oldsmobile 6 holes yet?
> *


None yet, but they are not a problem. 




> *Got mine bro, thanks alot I love it.*


 :thumbsup: Man thats gunna look good in there


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn homie those new style 6-holes look clean! are you going to do that same style in a 4-hole too? cause i'ma be needing a olds one too...


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

yea, wont be a problem in 4 hole.  I will do an olds in my spare time one of the next days I am sure. I can get one done quick if someone needs one though. Gotta get Fabian taken care of and I will have a little time to make some in spare time.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 27 2006, 11:45 AM~6836022
> *yea, wont be a problem in 4 hole.    I will do an olds in my spare time one of the next days I am sure.  I can get one done quick if someone needs one though.  Gotta get Fabian taken care of and I will have a little time to make some in spare time.
> *


sounds good homie... i'm in no hurry... PM sent...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah i would like a olds 6 hole like the benz style you did


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Can these be chromed without losing the detail you machined in 59Impala?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey tarun bring up a few california scents for me  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

wow u program straight g-code? what kind of maching do u run it on? that must have took FOREVER to program


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *Can these be chromed without losing the detail you machined in 59Impala?
> *


yes you can, a good chromer will have no trouble. They really shouldnt need to polish it anymore than it is now for copper, and then they can polish the copper for nickel and chrome. 



> *wow u program straight g-code? what kind of maching do u run it on? that must have took FOREVER to program*


nah, I converted it into g-code. I could have done it but you are right....would have took weeks probably.  I still have to go through each line and check it, but its no where near as time consuming as from scratch.


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 21 2006, 03:00 PM~6798400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey you gonna run 4 hole caddy ones this style? still wanting 1 & some caddy chips, hit me a price & ill send the money :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

ya bro, got a few people wanting them in a 4 hole.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 28 2006, 12:15 AM~6840605
> *ya bro, got a few people wanting them in a 4 hole.
> *


HOW MUCH ARE YOUR CADDY CHIPS AND WHAT UP WITH THE 4 HOLE CADDY WITH THE CHIP


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

need a 4 hole lincoln plate and some lincoln chips. i also want the homie discount price.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

so how do we get started on mine?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 15 2006, 04:55 PM~6766651
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


HIT ME BACK ON THOSE IN 4 HOLE BRO??????? :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

:0 *how much for the club name ones??..*


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

first and foremost all them plates are fuckin tight homie!!!!!!!!!!! i will be needing a 4 hole caddy plate real soon. hopefully you can make me one! what all comes with it, i saw where u said it comes with brackets, but by any chance do you have pics of them?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

ever get a chance to work on that thing we talked about?


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

GOT MINE YESTERDAY :biggrin: THANX HOMIE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jan 11 2007, 11:59 AM~6960555
> *GOT MINE YESTERDAY :biggrin:  THANX HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

^^^ Can u make that circle around the caddy badge into a wreath on the switchplate above? ^^^


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

YO THAT'S SICK CUZ 

BETTER B READY 2 TAKE ORDERS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whats the price on a 6 hole caddy like the pics above...just polished is fine no gold..thought i seen one with gold...could have been the lighting...but just incase...just polished......


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 08:20 PM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...


pitbull logo on one of these ? pm me prices for 1 or maybe 5 ..
wheel chips too ,thanks


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 12 2007, 12:34 PM~6969013
> *pitbull logo on one of these ? pm me prices for 1 or maybe 5 ..
> wheel chips too ,thanks
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

if you have any you want to sell that got messed up or something hit me up bro I will take them caddy,chevy's or olds.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 17 2006, 07:33 AM~6774526
> *yea, thats not a problem...this chip would fit right in it.
> 
> 
> ...



How much $$ for the chevy chips??


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice work !! :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 13 2007, 01:45 AM~6975424
> *Nice work !! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

this guy hasnt replied in his own topic in a few weeks, what gives?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 11:20 AM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...


THATS SOME REALLY NICE WORK HOMIE..........HOW MUCH FOR A 10 HOLE CHEVY SWITCH PANEL AND A SET OF CHEVY CHIPS FOR MY DEEZ....
ALSO A "4 HOLE" LINCOLN TOWN CAR SWITCH PANEL WITH A SET OF CHIPS FOR ANOTHER SET OF DEEZ.....ON BOTH PANELS I WANT THE LOGO GOLD LIKE THE CADILLAC PANEL YOU DID,AND ON THE KNOCK OFF CHIPS I WANT BOTH LOGO'S IN GOLD ALSO....GET AT ME WITH THE PRICE AND PAYMENT METHOD.......

DANIEL DUCATI
[email protected]


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 13 2007, 10:44 AM~6976842
> *this guy hasnt replied in his own topic in a few weeks, what gives?
> *


He might be hibernating! :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

or hopefully hard at work with some new designs :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 17 2007, 10:44 AM~7010307
> *or hopefully hard at work with some new designs  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 17 2007, 11:14 AM~7010506
> *X2
> *



X3 I`ll take everything you got for Caddys.... pm me when you get a chance


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

hey guys, been hella busy (answered all emails, and finished everyones work on time), but every damn time I would search for the topic.....server error. Ready to rock n roll now though  . Any spare time I spent gettin my 57 vert ready for interior to go in, amond tons of other stuff. It seems like everything happens all at one time, never fails. Everyones parts are shipped, minus the set of buick chips which are being finished up today. 




> *or hopefully hard at work with some new designs
> *


gimme a couple days to get everything polished up... :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 18 2007, 10:41 AM~7020923
> *hey guys, been hella busy (answered all emails, and finished everyones work on time), but every damn time I would search for the topic.....server error.  Ready to rock n roll now though   .  Any spare time I spent gettin my 57 vert ready for interior to go in, amond tons of other stuff.  It seems like everything happens all at one time, never fails.  Everyones parts are shipped, minus the set of buick chips which are being finished up today.
> gimme a couple days to get everything polished up... :biggrin:
> *


sounds good... i feel you homie it's always like that... you either got nothing to do or too much... so what about the Oldsmobile's?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Still dont have any olds, but I just did a Buick..will post pics when its polished up. There are quite a few Olds emblems, which one does everyone want to use?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

here's the olds logo... it's kinda boring though...









could you do this for the same price?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

ya bro, I can do either one. The custom one will be a couple bucks (not much) more because it will be a 1 time thing.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

fuck it i'll get the olds for now... you got pics of the buick's yet?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

nah not yet, should have pics up asap.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 15 2006, 04:55 PM~6766651
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


homie pm me bout these ones fool asap!!!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

pm sent.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

another...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 18 2007, 06:04 PM~7023807
> *another...
> 
> 
> ...


anymore two hole chevy's ready?
the caddy one looks great on the dash thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 18 2007, 06:04 PM~7023807
> *another...
> 
> 
> ...


HEY, YOU HOOK THAT UP


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I dont have any 2 holes already done, but gettin em done isnt a problem. I can have any of them done in a day or two, just depends on what I have lined up already. I hate having people waiting, so I try to get everyones stuff out as quick as possible.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 18 2007, 07:29 PM~7024420
> *I dont have any 2 holes already done, but gettin em done isnt a problem.  I can have any of them done in a day or two, just depends on what I have lined up already.  I hate having people waiting, so I try to get everyones stuff out as quick as possible.
> *


59 MAN IT IS ALL GOOD HOMIE. YOU DOING YOUR THING


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 18 2007, 11:41 AM~7020923
> *hey guys, been hella busy (answered all emails, and finished everyones work on time), but every damn time I would search for the topic.....server error.  Ready to rock n roll now though   .  Any spare time I spent gettin my 57 vert ready for interior to go in, amond tons of other stuff.  It seems like everything happens all at one time, never fails.  Everyones parts are shipped, minus the set of buick chips which are being finished up today.
> gimme a couple days to get everything polished up... :biggrin:
> *



 

thanks homie


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah i would still like to get a olds 6 hole


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 12 2007, 10:44 PM~6975416
> *How much $$ for the chevy chips??
> *


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 17 2006, 07:33 AM~6774526
> *yea, thats not a problem...this chip would fit right in it.
> 
> 
> ...


 how much$ shpped to 55433 ?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 19 2007, 04:01 PM~7033818
> *how much$ shpped to 55433 ?
> *


wow that looks bad ass


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 07:20 PM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...



locking real nice how much for them??????


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LOOKING FOR A LUXURIOUS 4 HOLE SWITCH PLATE. HOW MUCH? PM ME PLEASE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 20 2007, 07:55 PM~7041291
> *LOOKING FOR A LUXURIOUS 4 HOLE SWITCH PLATE. HOW MUCH? PM ME PLEASE
> *


HEY PAUL LIKE THE ONES I GOT MADE FOR DAVE???


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Pms sent.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 22 2007, 01:39 PM~7054047
> *Pms sent.
> *


dont forget to show me the new shit youre up to homie!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

me to send me some new designs bro!!!

and make my oldesign 6 hole ready for ship

pm me


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I am working on the one for you right no bigjoker  , I am having to redo the mill size to make it look right, so hopefully when its done it should be good proportions. I will try to hit you up tonight with the pic of it.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 22 2007, 10:09 PM~7055109
> *I am working on the one for you right no bigjoker   , I am having to redo the mill size to make it look right, so hopefully when its done it should be good proportions.  I will try to hit you up tonight with the pic of it.
> *


what price are on them you have made??????????


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 22 2007, 02:09 PM~7055109
> *I am working on the one for you right no bigjoker   , I am having to redo the mill size to make it look right, so hopefully when its done it should be good proportions.  I will try to hit you up tonight with the pic of it.
> *


nice  thats good news i love the old 6 hole caddy plate


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 22 2007, 11:24 PM~7055690
> *nice   thats good news i love the old 6 hole caddy plate
> *


You getting it shipped to my address in Virginia homie? Or straight to Germany? It should look great, 59Impala is good peoples.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Jan 22 2007, 03:30 PM~7055749
> *You getting it shipped to my address in Virginia homie? Or straight to Germany? It should look great, 59Impala is good peoples.
> *


hmm i dont know we will see when it is finished :cheesy:  

yeah impala 59 is a cool guy what do realy nice qualitiy work  and i love quality work :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

when are you going to hook us cutlass' owners with a hot switch plate?? :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Whenever bro, I will work on one for you guys.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 23 2007, 05:44 PM~7062236
> *Whenever bro, I will work on one for you guys.
> *


i will have price off all switch plate you have made


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HOW MUCH FOR CHIPS FOR MY CADDY?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

bad ass plates fool :cheesy:


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 12:20 PM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...


haw can i get one of those with out going through that monster site let me no i wont one bad


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

how ya doin on those buick chips?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey bro is my plate finished? lmk


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

so are these just flat places that u mount using the little holes?


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 07:20 PM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...



price???????????????????


----------



## bigandy (Aug 5, 2006)

got mine today thanks looks great


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I THINK THIS EMBLEM WOULD BE COOL FOR A MONTE CARLO


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Yea man, that should look good, lemme see what I can do with it.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ttt for my plate :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin: workin on it now homie.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 7 2007, 08:26 PM~7202006
> *:biggrin:  workin on it now homie.
> *


Any luck on mine yet?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

WHAT WOULD PRETTY COOL TOO IS IF YOU CAN DO DESIGNS OF CAR CLUB PLAQUES ON THE SWITCH PLATES...THAT WOULD BE ANOTHER GOOD IDEA  , BUT DONT KNOW HOW MUCH WORK WOULD IT BE :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 8 2007, 07:30 AM~7207144
> *WHAT WOULD PRETTY COOL TOO IS IF YOU CAN DO DESIGNS OF CAR CLUB PLAQUES ON THE SWITCH PLATES...THAT WOULD BE ANOTHER GOOD IDEA  , BUT DONT KNOW HOW MUCH WORK WOULD IT BE :dunno:
> *


ALREADY DONE HOMIE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 8 2007, 08:40 AM~7207177
> *ALREADY DONE HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT....I'M GONNA SEE IF HE CAN DO THE MONTE CARLO ONE AND ONE OF OUR PLAQUE...IF HE CAN THAN I'M PUTTING IN MY ORDER :biggrin: ...REFUND :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 8 2007, 09:30 AM~7207144
> *WHAT WOULD PRETTY COOL TOO IS IF YOU CAN DO DESIGNS OF CAR CLUB PLAQUES ON THE SWITCH PLATES...THAT WOULD BE ANOTHER GOOD IDEA  , BUT DONT KNOW HOW MUCH WORK WOULD IT BE :dunno:
> *


HAHA I GOT IT DONE HOMIE THE LUX PLATE :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2007, 09:51 AM~7207558
> *HAHA I GOT IT DONE HOMIE THE LUX PLATE :biggrin:
> *


WELL THAN WOULD ANSWER MY QUESTION OR BEAT MY THOUGHT  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HERES THE SWITCH PLATE BACK FROM THE CHROMERS THE PIC DONT DO IT JUSTICE!!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

holy hell, that came out badass bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2007, 09:55 AM~7207578
> *HERES THE SWITCH PLATE BACK FROM THE CHROMERS THE PIC DONT DO IT JUSTICE!!
> 
> *


THOUGHT ABOUT THAT TOO :biggrin: LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala+Feb 8 2007, 11:08 AM~7207676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

nice i will chrome mine too


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2007, 04:55 PM~7207578
> *HERES THE SWITCH PLATE BACK FROM THE CHROMERS THE PIC DONT DO IT JUSTICE!!
> 
> *


nice looks clean


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Mines on the chromers to do list.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Feb 9 2007, 09:25 AM~7217715
> *Mines on the chromers to do list.
> *


it will be wasted in your car


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

got my buick chips today - thanks, they look great. should of got em a couple days ago but I had to play tag with the mailman :uh:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

cool deal bro.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 07:20 PM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...


hello can you do a special switch plate for me ????? i sen you pic how a whant it soon


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

neep pm on this one in 4 hole :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *hello can you do a special switch plate for me ????? i sen you pic how a whant it soon
> *


ya bro, just shoot me a pm or email.


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

YEA, CAN YOU MAKE ONE THAT SAYS IMPALAS IN THE MIDDLE?? I HAVE FOUR SWITCHES. AND HOW MUCH... DOES IT COME WITH THE MOUNTING BRACKET.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

yea man, shoot me a PM on exactly how you want it done and I can fix ya up. Yes, they come with everything to mount em.


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

COOL, I WANTED IT LIKE THE LUXIUOS ONE YOU DID, BUT IMPALAS.. WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE BAD BOYS.. I HAVE A NOTHER IMPALAS MEMBER THAT MIGHT WANT ONE TO, BUT NOT SURE HOW MANY SWITCHES HES GOING WITH YET.. ILL LET YOU KNOW HOMIE.. GOTTA GO. PM ME.. LET ME KNOW THE PRICE AND HOW LONG IT TAKES TO MAKE. THERE OFF THE HOOK.. TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ILL PM YOU LATER TODAY HOMIE GOTTA GO TO A B PARTY.. THANKS.. THESE SHOULD SELL LIKE HOT CAKES BRO.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 10 2007, 03:39 PM~7224824
> *ya bro, just shoot me a pm or email.
> *


 ya bro i doo that


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 8 2007, 12:34 AM~7204450
> *Any luck on mine yet?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 11 2007, 04:10 PM~7231137
> *  :dunno:
> *


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *Any luck on mine yet?
> 
> *


Tryin to get it lookin right, gotta put the finishing touched on BigJoker's and then I will mess with it a little more.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 13 2007, 06:25 PM~7251831
> *Tryin to get it lookin right, gotta put the finishing touched on BigJoker's and then I will mess with it a little more.
> *



haha cool cant wait to se it the first time   :biggrin: :0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 13 2007, 09:25 PM~7251831
> *Tryin to get it lookin right, gotta put the finishing touched on BigJoker's and then I will mess with it a little more.
> *


Coll, thanks homie!







I can't wait to see what you do with it, just pm me a pic when you have it designed and ready!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

GOOD WORK BRO YOU GOT A PM........ :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 10 2007, 05:47 AM~7224532
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im excited 2 get mine!


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 17 2007, 09:23 PM~7286161
> *im excited 2 get mine!
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

money sent...hopeflly all my shit comes in together (switch panel, juice kit, batts) so i can install it all at the same time!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what u juicin?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 20 2007, 03:06 AM~7304895
> *what u juicin?
> *


my towncar... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

i received my wheel chips today.


very good quality  thanks alot 

what have you guys been using to "glue" them on


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 20 2007, 12:06 PM~7307876
> *i received my wheel chips today.
> very good quality    thanks alot
> 
> ...


3m tape same like the one on the new emblems


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey bro do you have any of these chips but in cadillac?????














if so PM me A Price on The Cady Chips And One Of These


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

so whats the typical time frame to wait on one of these once you put an order in...???


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

wow man really nice....can i get one with lincoln logo on it


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 21 2007, 11:21 PM~7322077
> *so whats the typical time frame to wait on one of these once you put an order in...???
> *


anyone...??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

All I know is money talks!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 17 2007, 03:23 PM~7286161
> *im excited 2 get mine!
> *


oh boy guess what i got in the mail today!!!! too bad i wont get my car back for another couple a days.... i cant wait to put it in! how did you get the gold on the chip? is it gonna come off? it looks nice man. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 21 2007, 11:21 PM~7322077
> *so whats the typical time frame to wait on one of these once you put an order in...???
> *


6 YEARS AND 3 DAYS


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 22 2007, 07:44 PM~7329690
> *6 YEARS AND 3 DAYS
> *


silly dirty, i hope it gets here pretty soon, my kit will be here next monday/tuesday timeframe!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

but then again, i don't know how busy this guy is??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i got mine pretty quick!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 22 2007, 08:49 PM~7330149
> *i got mine pretty quick!
> *


damn that helps... :uh: :uh: :uh: i meant like did it take a week or 2/3 or what???


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

like 7 days maybe? 

which chip should i go with? dillemma!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 23 2007, 10:19 AM~7334305
> *like 7 days maybe?
> 
> which chip should i go with? dillemma!
> ...


I LIKE THE MIDDLE ONE !! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah i like that one too, im gonna paint it and see, it fits perfect, its the emblem that covers the trunklock of my uncles 80 4 door...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 23 2007, 10:19 AM~7334305
> *like 7 days maybe?
> 
> which chip should i go with? dillemma!
> ...


damn interchangable and shit!!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

got mine in a week, great product


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

u make these for cuttys too


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kyle22_@Feb 23 2007, 11:42 PM~7339913
> *u make these for cuttys too
> *


the oldsombile emblem...??? :dunno:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 24 2007, 02:09 AM~7338495
> *
> *


 ha ha ha


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 23 2007, 04:19 PM~7334305
> *like 7 days maybe?
> 
> which chip should i go with? dillemma!
> ...


 nice switch plate


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

it was worth what i paid for it! and its really light! very good service!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey impala59

wuz going with my plate is it ready yet? :0    

lmk please


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

yea the olsmobile emblem


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

any one have suggestion on where to mount it? heres my old one...



















as you can see i was in need of getting rid of this peice of history...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 25 2007, 09:39 PM~7350214
> *any one have suggestion on where to mount it? heres my old one...
> *


i say under the dash, all the way to the left...or build a nice center consel and flush mount it in there!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the only reason why that box of 17 is onthe ashtray is cuz the front switch is at the top left and im a righty, but i fugure if i cant take the switchbox out of the car id hop it from the door, and where you siggested is a good idea, but i dont know if i wanna drill my dash to put it there, plus wont it be in the way when i get out?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 26 2007, 12:43 AM~7352107
> *the only reason why that box of 17 is onthe ashtray is cuz the front switch is at the top left and im a righty, but i fugure if i cant take the switchbox out of the car id hop it from the door, and where you siggested is a good idea, but i dont know if i wanna drill my dash to put it there, plus wont it be in the way when i get out?
> *


a lot of people mount them there, i guess you have to be carefull and get used to it...


the other thing is you can mount it in the place of the old switch panel and run a hopping switch extra that you can plug in when you do decide to hop!!!


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 26 2007, 02:39 PM~7350214
> *any one have suggestion on where to mount it? heres my old one...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb, 10:03 AM~7353507
> *a lot of people mount them there, i guess you have to be carefull and get used to it...
> the other thing is you can mount it in the place of the old switch panel and run a hopping switch extra that you can plug in when you do decide to hop!!!
> *


yeah i was thinkin bout that, with the extension chord trick


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 26 2007, 06:47 PM~7356977
> *yeah i was thinkin bout that, with the extension chord trick
> *


it would be the cleasest looking...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the extension chord trick is definitely the way to go, you can even tie up you steering wheel with it!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

thank you... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey impala wuz up with my plate still waitning for it yet a few weeks!!! have money in hand lmk when you plan to finish it


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn that lincoln one came out real clean chromed! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

ey how ,uch for 4 hole plate with the dodge emblem on it


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 1 2007, 03:35 PM~7382901
> *damn that lincoln one came out real clean chromed!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## first class custom (Aug 1, 2006)

them are sweet put me down 4 10.I need a few chevy linc. olds.My number on my page


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

finally got warm enough to do something!























































now i need to get something to hold this single switch!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 2 2007, 01:53 AM~7388406
> *now i need to get something to hold this single switch!
> *












showtime hydraulics

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

those are expensive!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 2 2007, 03:00 AM~7388695
> *those are expensive!
> *


it was just a thought... :dunno:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 2 2007, 12:53 AM~7388406
> *finally got warm enough to do something!
> 
> 
> ...


get a flash light homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats a good idea, but i like my maglight as a maglight


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 2 2007, 01:00 AM~7388695
> *those are expensive!
> *


no i only paid 27$ @ prohopper for a plastic one back in the days and prohopper sales em for 35$ and billet too yet  

buy it :biggrin: your switch looks shit bro  :uh: :0 :biggrin: and 35$ is not real much money lol


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 2 2007, 08:37 AM~7389311
> *no i only paid 27$ @ prohopper for a plastic one back in the days and prohopper sales em for 35$ and billet too yet
> 
> buy it  :biggrin:  your switch looks shit bro   :uh:  :0  :biggrin:  and 35$ is not real much money lol
> *


maybe he's a baller on a budget!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 2 2007, 02:47 AM~7388885
> *thats a good idea, but i like my maglight as a maglight
> *


go to dollar store homie 

also never thought about a mag light be cool as hell at night turn the light on then start hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

haha nah my trunk light works fine


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 2 2007, 08:37 AM~7389311
> *no i only paid 27$ @ prohopper for a plastic one back in the days and prohopper sales em for 35$ and billet too yet
> 
> buy it  :biggrin:  your switch looks shit bro   :uh:  :0  :biggrin:  and 35$ is not real much money lol
> *


are we talking deustch marks, euros, or american dollars?


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 2 2007, 05:37 AM~7389311
> *no i only paid 27$ @ prohopper for a plastic one back in the days and prohopper sales em for 35$ and billet too yet
> 
> buy it  :biggrin:  your switch looks shit bro   :uh:  :0  :biggrin:  and 35$ is not real much money lol
> *


na homeboy prohopper got em for 49 and cce got em for 39 dont know about show time tho


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

didnt showtime, like, invent that shit?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81+Mar 2 2007, 10:28 AM~7390393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no the tax time spezial price on her is 35$ from prohopper :biggrin:  

and showtime sales em too here in germany dont know in the us?!


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

can you make a two switch with olds emblem?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Mar 3 2007, 03:36 PM~7397582
> *can you make a two switch with olds emblem?
> *


2 SWITCHES. BWAHSHAHSHSHDHDHDHAHAHA. MAN YOU BETTER BE WORKING ON YOUR SWITCH HAND DOGGGGGG :biggrin:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

how much for a six switch panel for a caddy shipped to 52001


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*heres my caddy switch plate chromed*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sppn as i get my special chip mounted, ill post pics of my 6 switcher mounted!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

PM ME A PRICE 4-SWITCH'S 
IMPALA SS OR SS


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I GOT MINE BRO, THANKS IT'S CLEAN AS HELL. I'LL POST PICS OF IT IN THE CAR AS SOON AS I PUT IT IN. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 8 2007, 04:24 PM~7435520
> *heres my caddy switch plate chromed
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 10 2007, 12:06 AM~7446354
> *dammmmm
> *


    what how much cast it to do????


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THE CADILLAC SHIPPED TO AZ 85222


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 1 2007, 10:18 AM~7380673
> *thank you... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. what does that run.. i want one...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet lookin


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HEY 59 SHOOT ME A PICTURE I GOT YOUR EMAIL, I AM IN SPRING BREAK RIGHT NOW, AND CAN NOT GET BACK TO ANYTHING, TALK TO YA IN TWO DAYS


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I also have a smooth caddy thats ready to roll, gotta get pics. Also have a 4 hole bowtie on hand ready to ship as well.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Mar 10 2007, 03:31 PM~7451490
> *I also have a smooth caddy thats ready to roll, gotta get pics.  Also have a 4 hole bowtie on hand ready to ship as well.
> 
> *


i hope the smooth one is mine :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:  post pics bro cant wait :biggrin: to see it


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 10 2007, 05:56 PM~7451552
> *i hope the smooth one is mine :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:    post pics bro cant wait :biggrin: to see it
> *


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ttt for my pics


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin: :0 










GOTTA HAVE MY PANCAKE SWITCH FOR THE BITCHES


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

woah.....i think im in love....ill take 2 !


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Damn the offset one looks great. Good job 59 bangin out some nice designs!


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Mar 10 2007, 07:46 PM~7450491
> *nice.. what does that run.. i want one...
> *


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

post pics of mine bro will see it


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 12 2007, 11:40 AM~7460874
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice dirty...59, bad-ass work as usual bro!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damnit thats how my switch box is set up, 5 switches, front, back, rear left, rear right, and pancake., but then again i need that other hole for my key lock. i keep forgetting to post pics, if i remember ill take some tomorrow!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 18 2007, 04:40 PM~7501673
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price tag on one like that but with a bowtie?


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 18 2007, 10:40 PM~7501673
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

that is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!how much for one with the impala logo....let me asap bro ...thanks!!!!


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 12 2007, 11:40 AM~7460874
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice May have to get that one too.....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

if you have any that you messed up or something is wrong with it let me know I will buy it from you a if the price is right


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR A CADDY SWITCH PANEL FOR 8 SWITCHES ???


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 21 2007, 10:06 PM~7525275
> *if you have any that you messed up or something is wrong with it let me know I will buy it from you a if the price is right
> *


U CHEAP ASS JEWBAG


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *HOW MUCH FOR A CADDY SWITCH PANEL FOR 8 SWITCHES ??? *


Depends how you need it layed out. Come up with an idea, and PM me and we can hook it up.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Heres another, this one is on hand, ready to ship if anyone is interested...just pm or email me.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

puuurty... :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Mar 22 2007, 02:34 PM~7529873
> *Depends how you need it layed out.  Come up with an idea, and PM me and we can hook it up.
> *


   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

been workin on yours man, its a biatch to lay out, havent had any luck yet making it look right. It usually ends up being too tall and looks goofy.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

how much for the clean caddy one


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Mar 23 2007, 09:49 AM~7535597
> *Heres another, this one is on hand, ready to ship if anyone is interested...just pm or email me.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Mar 23 2007, 08:49 AM~7535597
> *Heres another, this one is on hand, ready to ship if anyone is interested...just pm or email me.
> 
> 
> ...


price?


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 23 2007, 06:59 PM~7537050
> *price?
> *


   can you do it whid impala logo????


----------



## impalas4life (Jun 8, 2006)

do you have any 8 switch plates for a chevy impala... Maybe with a impala logo in the center..If ya can email me some designs you may have maybe i can choose from them if theres any available too. thanks


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOT MY SWITCHPLATE TODAY, BEST MONEY I HAVE SPENT IN A WHILE


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

59 any 2 hole caddy??? May have to look back a few pages


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Mar 23 2007, 12:13 PM~7536305
> *been workin on yours man, its a biatch to lay out, havent had any luck yet making it look right.  It usually ends up being too tall and looks goofy.
> *


Thanks homie, I was just wondering!


I might have another idea for one for my truck, just need to set down in the truck and look at it real close!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *  can you do it whid impala logo????
> *


no doubt.  




> *do you have any 8 switch plates for a chevy impala... Maybe with a impala logo in the center..If ya can email me some designs you may have maybe i can choose from them if theres any available too. thanks*


I dont have any at this time, the plates just start getting massive with that many switches, its hard to make em look good when they are so huge. 




> *GOT MY SWITCHPLATE TODAY, BEST MONEY I HAVE SPENT IN A WHILE*


Thats why I am doin it homie, I appreciate the compliments  




> *59 any 2 hole caddy??? May have to look back a few pages*


Dont think I have done one yet, but I have it already done it cad....so its ready to go when you are.  





> *Thanks homie, I was just wondering!
> 
> 
> I might have another idea for one for my truck, just need to set down in the truck and look at it real close! *


sounds like a plan, feel free to shoot a pic of the dash area and we can try and come up with something.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: good work


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

alright bro i wanna go ahead and get one of these even though i wont need it for a while....lol. can you do this 2 switch panel 









but with squared upper corners where it mounts to the dash?
would it change the price any if you can do it. also can you do this luxurious logo one for 2 switches?










 ~JO$H~


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Mar 28 2007, 11:03 PM~7571100
> *alright bro i wanna go ahead and get one of these even though i wont need it for a while....lol. can you do this 2 switch panel
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Mar 23 2007, 10:59 AM~7537050
> *price?
> *


i like this one but how much to put my car club logo in the middle.
sent to az 86401 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Mar 23 2007, 06:49 AM~7535597
> *Heres another, this one is on hand, ready to ship if anyone is interested...just pm or email me.
> 
> 
> ...


my bad this plate. sorry


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey 59 payment is cleared you can send my plate out  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

what´s up  have a good weekand


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 31 2007, 07:05 AM~7589787
> *what´s up   have a good weekand
> *



yeah thanks bro  



btw. hey impala 59 your pm box is full cant pm you :0


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

cleared out the PMs  

Had some PC issues I had to work on, so havent been able to get on this weekend.  

Everyones stuff has shipped


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Pm sent Tatt2Danny

If anyone wants club logos done, try and get a DXF or DWG file of the logo...You club should have one for the club plaque.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I forgot to show pics of the one I got, installed:









kinda hard to see in the pic. The light got all messed up. I'll get a better one later, but its under the dash, just to the right of my legs.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 59Impala i sent you a email


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

let em know on those plate homie


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Apr 2 2007, 09:23 AM~7601227
> *I forgot to show pics of the one I got, installed:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mike  cant wait to have mine next week or so


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 2 2007, 07:20 PM~7605093
> *looks good mike  cant wait to have mine next week or so
> *


thanks bro! HOws things going? Been a while since I last talked to you.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Apr 3 2007, 07:41 AM~7608486
> *thanks bro!  HOws things going?  Been a while since I last talked to you.
> *


hm not much progress on the 2 cars!! still waitin on my plate from impala 59 maybe it will arive these week

only took the hole interior out of the parts caddy will start with the 2nd frame in may for my drivin caddy!!

when i have finished the frame i start with the frame off on my drivin caddy!!!


and the updates on the drivin caddy  i instaled the most of the hydraulics + the under part of the contikit! i wil finished in the next 2 free weeks form work :biggrin: :cheesy:  


and you?


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 2 2007, 04:53 PM~7601066
> *yeah thanks bro
> btw. hey impala 59 your pm box is full cant pm you :0
> *


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

getting my pumps engraved right now. They should be done in a week or 2, then I'll finally be able to hit switches in the caddy again. Otherwise on Sunday I finished my interior.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Apr 3 2007, 09:00 AM~7609009
> *getting my pumps engraved right now.  They should be done in a week or 2, then I'll finally be able to hit switches in the caddy again.  Otherwise on Sunday I finished my interior.
> *


nice cant wait to see it


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

let me know if it will work


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

mine installed:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 7 2007, 01:39 AM~7633875
> *mine installed:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 7 2007, 01:39 AM~7633875
> *mine installed:
> 
> 
> ...


you the man ralph  hey whats that coming out from under your glovebox?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice product


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 7 2007, 05:26 AM~7636485
> *you the man ralph    hey whats that coming out from under your glovebox?
> *


PS2 homie... :0 :0 :0


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

can you make a 6 hole impala plate?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

still need mine :biggrin:


----------



## RidnHigh (Feb 22, 2007)

What would be sick is, if you made a 6 switch plate that resembled the rear end of the 58-65 impalas, whith the switch holes being the tail lights...


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RidnHigh_@Apr 7 2007, 10:35 PM~7641438
> *What would be sick is, if you made a 6 switch plate that resembled the rear end of the 58-65 impalas, whith the switch holes being the tail lights...
> *


good idea here^^^^^^^


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

this is that lock i was telling u about... i still have to put my chip on too...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 7 2007, 04:35 AM~7636600
> *nice product
> *


x2 ....whats the price ?


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey we have the same swtich plate! dope.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Apr 9 2007, 03:30 AM~7648321
> *
> 
> 
> ...





shame da rest of the car is pile of wank that dont run really, thats probably the nicest part of the ride


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 9 2007, 04:09 PM~7648916
> *shame da rest of the car is pile of wank that dont run really, thats probably the nicest part of the ride
> *


Really, well atleast I don't quit on my project...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Apr 9 2007, 08:12 AM~7648930
> *Really, well atleast I don't quit on my project...
> *


thats cos u aint done shit :cheesy: 



and i aint quit.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hahaha pile of wank, thats funny m8


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 9 2007, 02:53 PM~7651672
> *hahaha pile of wank, thats funny m8
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

say bro i need to see about hooking me up with one those switch panels. I want it like ralph doggs but instead of 4 i want 8. 

please pm with the info 

thanks


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

KOO


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 8 2007, 11:55 AM~7207578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Apr 9 2007, 03:30 AM~7648321
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice tarun  i have my switchplate here @ home too i post pics on wednesday


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 16 2007, 06:40 PM~7705148
> *looks nice tarun  i have my switchplate here @ home too i post pics on wednesday
> *


WELL WE ARE WEDNESDAY NOW ,MAKE WIFF THE PICS AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

haha sorry i will post it later tonight!!!! 

i still workin in the garage the hole time to have the hydraulic etc. done


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

my plate arrived last week in germany!!!!!!!!

BIG THANKS TO IMPALA 59 FOR AWESOME WORK AND THE NICE PLATE


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

you think you can do something similar to this but only two with the words front and back? if you can let me know if you can and how much?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 20 2007, 06:33 AM~7733950
> *you think you can do something similar to this but only two with the words front and back? if you can let me know if you can and how much?
> 
> 
> ...


ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE, IF HE CAN DO THAT. GANGSTA SHIT DOGG


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 12:20 PM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...


HEY VATO ARE YOU STILL MAKIN DA BOWTIE SWITCH PLATE AND HOW MUCH FOR IT :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## THENEGRO (Jan 6, 2007)

hey how much to get a 4 switch one with the caddy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how much for a 4 switch.. simliar to above..but without the wavy stuff at bottom.. just plane rectangular engraved.. with a impala deer. shipped to 77011


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hit me up homie i still need info for my club plates for LOW TIMES CC


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 20 2007, 05:26 AM~7733872
> *my plate arrived last week in germany!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIG THANKS TO IMPALA 59 FOR AWESOME WORK AND THE NICE PLATE
> ...


dam i forgot how good these looked...i need one just like this for my caddy


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 21 2007, 11:09 PM~8151431
> *dam i forgot how good these looked...i need one just like this for my caddy
> *


X2... if these are still being made, I need a price for a 6 hole caddy logo...

uffin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 20 2007, 07:33 AM~7733950
> *you think you can do something similar to this but only two with the words front and back? if you can let me know if you can and how much?
> 
> 
> ...


shit, i like that

need one for my 73


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 67_juiced_caddy (Jun 22, 2007)

Is 59 still making these? Has any one heard from him?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

has he got anything for a Cutty yet?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)

how much 4 the smooth cadi 4 hole & a set of cadi chips


----------



## 67_juiced_caddy (Jun 22, 2007)

I think he was abducted by aliens................


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 12:17 PM~5846448
> *posted it up for sale if anyone is interested.  I will go ahead and do another for my own ride tonight.
> 
> Switch plate 4 sale
> *


whats the reserve???


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive had mine on all summer and have gots lots of complements on it


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 21 2007, 08:09 PM~8151431
> *dam i forgot how good these looked...i need one just like this for my caddy
> *


thanks   :biggrin:


----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)

Damn.... where he go??


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 26 2006, 02:29 PM~5846101
> *WOW!!!!
> 
> your about to get a lot of price quotes requests
> *



Can you PM me a price? :thumbsup:


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

This guy over here maks switch Plates .....lots of different designs too!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=346439&hl=


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT for plate prices

i want one like this


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 4 2007, 12:46 PM~8931258
> *TTT for plate prices
> 
> i want one like this
> ...


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 4 2007, 02:46 PM~8931258
> *TTT for plate prices
> 
> i want one like this
> ...


THATS THE ONE I HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 4 2007, 02:13 PM~8931416
> *THATS THE ONE I HAVE  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 4 2007, 02:14 PM~8931421
> *:angry:
> *



i like the one i got from him, now i just have to find a oil pressure guage to put in there.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

guage in the switch plate?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

this is the one i bought, since it has the removable chip, i was thinking of putting a guage in the middle of it.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

your plates came out tight


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2007, 11:55 AM~7207578
> *HERES THE SWITCH PLATE BACK FROM THE CHROMERS THE PIC DONT DO IT JUSTICE!!
> 
> *


this is one of them i got made gotta look in my topic for the caddy one all chromed out cuz on this tread the pic shows red x


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

well heres the only ones i found of the switch plate that i have left??


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: for the best plates ever


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 4 2007, 11:46 AM~8931258
> *TTT for plate prices
> 
> i want one like this
> ...



pm me a price for this one.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft for infamous mool


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: thanx fool


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: thanx fool


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: thanx fool


----------



## INJUREDLALO (Nov 17, 2007)

*NICE !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 20 2007, 03:33 AM~7733950
> *you think you can do something similar to this but only two with the words front and back? if you can let me know if you can and how much?
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU CAN MAKE THEM THIS STYLE, I'LL BE INTERESTED ALSO (I WOULD NEED 2-3 OF THEM,THE 2 SWITCH ONE). HERES A 2 AND 3 SWITCH ONE ALBERT. :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

These are some nice ass switch plates for real! :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## HeymieFrennd (Dec 28, 2007)

wow nice work ey! how much you charg? eye want one!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 10:20 AM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...


Whass up?Any for sale or what? :biggrin: Whats the price for the chevy one.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i got a lincoln one for sale :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2007, 12:10 PM~9551245
> *i got a lincoln one for sale  :biggrin:
> *


No Thanks...... :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2007, 04:10 PM~9551245
> *i got a lincoln one for sale  :biggrin:
> *



YOU GOT A PIC??????????


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 10:20 AM~5846041
> *Made these up today...took forever.  I was goin for a classic look that wouldnt look  out of place in the 60's rides.
> 
> This is what 800+ lines of freekin G-code will do for ya
> ...


Man, what's up? Are they for sale or what...you could make some money....Get back at me......... :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 7 2008, 03:28 PM~9631146
> *Man, what's up? Are they for sale or what...you could make some money....Get back at me......... :biggrin:
> *




59Impala

O Dogg
*****

Member Group: Members
Joined: Oct 2004


Active Stats
User's local time Jan 7 2008, 01:29 PM
Total Cumulative Posts 2,491
( 2.1 posts per day / 0.05% of total forum posts )
Most active in Vehicles
( 557 posts / 28% of this member's active posts )
*Last Active Sep 10, 2007 - 08:52 PM*
Status User is offline (Offline)


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

you still making these...???


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

Any Impala logo switch plates?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 22 2007, 09:08 PM~7057272
> *when are you going to hook us cutlass' owners with a hot switch plate?? :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 17 2009, 12:57 PM~15109175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is clean homie what kind of car?










































j/k any more pics of this?


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------

